# PayPal



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

Little bit of a rant thread but also after some advice.

Before Xmas I bought some wheel spacers & bolts off an eBay member. Took several weeks to turn up (Xmas post?) & when arriving they had been poorly packaged & sent missing two of the wheel bolts. 
Messaged the seller who said he thinks they were all included & stated that if I could send one of them back he will try and match with some he can get online. 
Obviously wasn't too happy about this so I replied that I was returning the spacers for a full refund which he agreed to reluctantly.

As you can imagine the weight of two spacers & 8 bolts wasn't light so postage cost me almost £8 to return.

This morning I receive an email saying he's issued me a refund for the spacers but the payment has been sent as a PayPal 'echeque' which takes 5-7 days to clear.

So my question is has anyone received one of these before? And do they work in the same method as a personal cheque? Only info I can find online is to do with sending paypal e cheques as seller as opposed to receiving one.

Obviously will be out of pocket for the return postage but seeing as the seller has deliberately issued it a cheque instead of the instant payment I made to him, I really don't want to be hit even further out of pocket should this thing bounce.

F**king EBay!!!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

This has happened because he has zero paypal balance and doesn't have a confirmed bank account set up to automatically transfer funds.

The payment should go through provided he doesn't stop the transfer.

Make sure you aren't getting close to the cutoff point for a paypal claim


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, They do work as a normal paper cheque but take much longer to process.
Usually issued because seller has insufficient funds in their PayPal Acc, so gives them extra time.
Hoggy.


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replies! Will have to keep an eye on it by the sounds of it.

I presumed a bank account had to be confirmed in order to use PayPal in the first place but obviously not.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

©hatterBox said:


> F**king EBay!!!!!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Not really ebays fault, is it? :?


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

brian1978 said:


> ©hatterBox said:
> 
> 
> > F**king EBay!!!!!
> ...


I believe it is Brian. Ebay own Paypal & whilst the payment I made was taken & cleared instantly, I am then asked to wait for an echeque to clear.

I agree that the responsibility is partly with the seller, but ebay / paypal still allow its users to use methods such as this, which I find diabolical.

Dont get me wrong, im not sitting here waiting for the £40 refund but its the principal which frustrates me. I could still find myself in the situation where the seller cancels the echeque before it has cleared into my account.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Echeque can be issued because a confirmed card has expired. I forgot to update my card details a while ago when I received a replacement debit card upon the expiry of the old one. It was a simple oversight on my part and as soon as I updated my details, the transactions that followed were all back to normal. So don't worry that there's anything sinister in the echeque


----------

